

Has SVGWeb really brought SVG to IE? - codehero

For many years, anyone who used SVG scoffed at IE's lack of support. Last year, Google announced a project to bring SVG to IE6,7,8 and many looked forward to the promises. But a year later, svg still lacks basic support for internal and external CSS. Nonfunctional within iframes. Still riddled with enigmatic hacks which only fail in certain contexts.&#60;p&#62;If you have had any measure of success with svgweb please post. Frustrations also welcome.
======
alnayyir
Don't politicize your titles. Flagged. Review the HN Guidelines for further
info.

~~~
codehero
Apologies, revised title.

~~~
alnayyir
Unflagged and upvoted, thank you.

